# Greyhound Running



## coyotehunter44 (Oct 11, 2008)

Could anyone please provide me with an internet site that has information on training greyhounds to catch coyotes??

Thanks!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

coyote hunters all over Kansas use Greyhounds.


----------



## dog gone (Jun 23, 2008)

I agree with bobm, I have seen it and all 8 of the dogs that this person had were greyhounds.


----------



## coyotehunter44 (Oct 11, 2008)

thank you... the 2nd post was helpful... but any training sites or resources? and i hunt in western nebraska and have a pure breed greyhound


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

In Kazakhstan aboriginal strain of Saluki (they call them Tazy) are killing badgers and catch and kill foxes, which requires guts. I believe they would go after coyotes as well. I have imported three of them a year ago. Now, my dogs chase and catch foxes, but I did not have a chance to try them at coyote hunting. When I will breed them, the puppy will go for $500 each. They are UKC registered (five generations). Staghounds are being used and improved for at least 100 years in western prairie states. Those would be the best coyote dogs ever. However, if you want to try my strain of the Saluki, e-mail me directly.


----------

